# iMac G5 iSight: Ecran H.S. / Dalle H.S. Pas de résultat.



## Palomid (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Je viens d'ouvrir un iMac ayant les symptomes suivants:
- Pas d'image au démarrage, mais le "dong" apple.
- L'écran reste noir, mais "s'allume" (une lueur qui laisse croire que l'inverter fonctionne)
- L'iMac fonctiotennent avec un ecran externe.

Conclusion:
Je me suis dit que la Dalle était simplement H.S.
Seulement, après remplacement par une autre dalle, issue d'un autre iMac, c'est les même symptômes..

La Carte mère et la Carte graphiques sont bonne car le mac fonctionne avec un ecran externe.
L'inverter est OK car je vois une lueur sur l'écran (et que de surcroit, les inverter imac grillent peu souvent).

Es-ce que quelqu'un à une idée ?
Merci largement d'avance..


----------



## alaincha (10 Mars 2010)

Palomid a dit:


> après remplacement par une autre dalle, issue d'un autre iMac



Changer une dalle sur un iMac nécessite des connaissances techniques incompatibles avec la manière dont tu présente ta question.

Alors quel est le véritable problème ?


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Mars 2010)

De plus c'est possible que ce soit les CCFL mais perso une fine lueur indique souvent l'inverter HS (bobine ou condo). Il se peut aussi que ça vienne de la cm en elle même (qui ne l'empêche pas par allieur de fonctionner pour le reste correctement). Reset SMU effectué ?


----------



## Palomid (16 Mars 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Changer une dalle sur un iMac nécessite des connaissances techniques incompatibles avec la manière dont tu présente ta question.
> 
> Alors quel est le véritable problème ?


Oui bien sur, qu'es-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre comme bêtises.
Quel est le motif de votre intervention ?

Les symptômes sont ceux évoqués, je viens de changer pour la 2ème fois la dalle de l'iMac (ce qui, en passant, n'est pas aussi complexes que vous le sous-entendez).

oldmac > Je n'avais pas songé à l'inverter car sur les modèles non-iSight, un inverter H.S. se traduit par le symptomes inverse (image sombre, absence de Lueur).
Mais je vais regarde ça de plus prêt.
Reset SMU effectué.


----------



## pepe.malin (15 Mai 2010)

j'ai un Imac 17 pouces et j'ai des symptômes un peu différents : l'écran s'affiche seulement sur les deux tiers de l'écran et est hachuré sur la droite, comme comprimé. Lorsque je branche un écran externe le mac affiche sans défaut.

Les condos sont ok, j'en ai changé deux suspects.

Je viens de lire qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un inverter, késako ? ou le trouve-t-on sur la carte ? Mon problème peut-il venir de ça ?

Je n'ai pas fait de reset SMU et je n'ai pas le cd de tests apple.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

